# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Përshëndetje për anëtarët e forumit!

## ☆Angie☆

Tema e mëparshme u mbyll, sepse  nr. i postimve iu afrua të 500-tave.

Do t'ju kërkoja të mos harroni rregullat e forumit. E kam vënë re se _Përshëndetjet_ është një ndër këndet e parapëlqyera të forumit për chit chat. Çdo postim që përmban chit chat do fshihet ose moderohet. Edhe ato pseudopërshëndetjet që fillojnë duke cituar një anëtar dhe mbarojnë me "PS: përshëndes..." do të moderohen ose fshihen.


Ju përshëndes të gjithëve dhe ju uroj të kaloni mirë.

----------


## bombona

pershendes angjelinen qe nuk lodhet duke na fshi postimet

----------


## BaLLaKumi

*T'pershendes angelina 02 qenke ba teper seksi 


PS: N'profil*

----------


## skender76

Edhe un pershnes angelinen!!

----------


## Milkway

Oj mod. e nderume ......te pershendes shum por sma merr menja se do ti pershtaten rregullave sidomos ketu te pershendetjet  :perqeshje:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Përshëndetje edhe për ju skënder76, BaLLaKumi dhe bombona.

Përshëndetje xhamia. Ti shiko ti respektosh për vete rregullat :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tutankamon

Pershendes Angelinen Qe Qenka Bom Fare Sonte !!!!!

----------


## bombona

tute pershendetje yll

----------


## tutankamon

> tute pershendetje yll


T HONKSHA SYNIN  EDHE LALI TE PERSHENDET !! :Lulja3:

----------


## L3nD1

*Pershendetje te Gjithvet  Sidomos angelina o2 Booooo Si qeka bo Sot*  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## saura

> Tema e mëparshme u mbyll, sepse  nr. i postimve iu afrua të 500-tave.
> 
> Do t'ju kërkoja të mos harroni rregullat e forumit. E kam vënë re se _Përshëndetjet_ është një ndër këndet e parapëlqyera të forumit për chit chat. Çdo postim që përmban chit chat do fshihet ose moderohet. Edhe ato pseudopërshëndetjet që fillojnë duke cituar një anëtar dhe mbarojnë me "PS: përshëndes..." do të moderohen ose fshihen.
> 
> 
> Ju përshëndes të gjithëve dhe ju uroj të kaloni mirë.




Thash se do me pershendesje ,po prisja une lol ...
Je e sigurt qe je Anxhelina ,se une po te ngaterroj me dike ahahaha,puç :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Pëshëndetje tute.

Përshëndetje edhe për ty Z. Sop L3nD1. Po mundohem thjesht të mos lë të dalin nga binarët e përshëndetjeve  :ngerdheshje: :P

Saura të përshëndes fort. Zbatojmë rregullat  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## iktuus

Pershendes angelina dhe saura

----------


## L3nD1

> Pëshëndetje tute.
> 
> Përshëndetje edhe për ty Z. Sop L3nD1. Po mundohem thjesht të mos lë të dalin nga binarët e përshëndetjeve :P
> 
> Saura të përshëndes fort. Zbatojmë rregullat



*Ehe Te Kote e ke Eshte Nje Nga Temat Me Te Klikuara Nuk Ke Ca Ti Besh Do Lodhesh Kot*  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tutankamon

saura te pershendes rrusho !!

----------


## saura

> saura te pershendes rrusho !!



Tute te pershendes dhe une fort ,ty iktuus dhe skenderin me Aikidon. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

pershendetje per angelina, saura, tutankamon, iktuus, bombona e kush ka shkruar deri tani ne temen e re te pershendetjeve.

----------


## bombona

pershendetje girasole  
mire se erdhe ne kete nat plot me yje
qe ne forum shum po shnrie
pucccccccccccccccc

----------


## tutankamon

> pershendetje per angelina, saura, tutankamon, iktuus, bombona e kush ka shkruar deri tani ne temen e re te pershendetjeve.


oooooooooooo kush na erdhi.....te pershendes dhe te puth si gjithmon se je e amel !! :Lulja3:

----------


## BaLLaKumi

*paskan plas puthjet kte 




un pershendes prap angelinen 02 te vjen nje dopje bmw*

----------

